# Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark



## je87 (6. Dezember 2010)

*Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Guten Morgen liebe Community,

ich hatte mir von privat oben genannten Grafikkartenkühler gekauft, um  die extreme Lautstärke des Standard-Kühlers meiner Palit Sonic  Grafikkarte zu reduzieren. Die RAM-Bausteine sind natürlich auch mit den  beiliegenden Passiv-Kühlern bestückt. Gleiches gilt für die hitzigen  Spannungswandler. Trotzdem schießt die Temperatur im FurMark innerhalb  von 32 sec. auf 90°C hoch, wobei dann auch 80% Lüftergeschwindigkeit und  1110 U/min anliegen. Ausgelesen wurden diese Werte mit dem MSI  Afterburner der Version 2.0.. Die Karte ist nicht übertaktet und wurde  auch noch nicht übertaktet. Als Wärmeleitpaste kommt eine hauchdünne  Schicht Arctic Cooling MX-2 zum Einsatz.
Gestern kam ich sogar bis knapp 100°C, bevor ich abbrach. Ich wollte doch nicht warten, bis die Selbstabschaltung greift.
Habt ihr einen Rat? Kann ja nicht sein, das die Kühlleistung so viel  schlechter ist (mit den ganzen Heatpipes, dem 120mm Lüfter, den passiven  Kühlkörpern) als die des simplen Alublocks mit 70mm Lüfter! Mit der  Standardkonfiguration werden die 90°C im FurMark erst nach 203 sec.  erreicht.
Ich mache mir nämlich echt Sorgen um meine Karte und bin enttäuscht und. verwundert wegen der schlechten Leistung.
Allerdings finde ich folgendes Merkwürdig: Den Kühlkörper kann ich ohne  weiteres anfassen. Er ist vielleicht handwarm. Gleiches gilt für die  Kühler auf den V-RAMs. die Spannungswandler sind schon ne Ecke heißer,  ließen sich wenn auch unter Schmerzen auch noch anfassen.
Ich hänge noch ein paar Bilder an. Habe z.B. noch einen 80mm Lüfter auf  meine Festplatte gestellt, um die Spannungswandler aktiv zu kühlen. Ohne  Erfolg. Die Temperatur ging genau so schnell wieder hoch.
Ich habe noch eine Screenshot hochgeladen, auf dem FurMark und Afterburner abgebildet sind.
Meine Fotos von der Grafikkarte im PC sind mit knapp 4MB leider zu groß,  um sie hier hochzuladen. Die Grenze liegt ja leider bei knapp 2MB.

bye,

je87


----------



## elohim (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Das klingt als sei kaum Kontakt vorhanden. Also mach das Ding nochmal ab und schau dir den WLP Abdruck an. Versuch es im Zweifel mal mit ein wenig mehr WLP.


----------



## guido13 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Hallo erst mal,
Ja mehr WLP ist das eine, wenn das nicht die gewünschte Besserung bringt, kanst du auch mal versuchen den Lüfter der Heidi andersherum einzubauen, kann manchmal besser sein.(muste ich bei meinem Setsugen so machen) Viel Erfolg!

mfg guido


----------



## je87 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

hm, also ich denke nicht, das es an der wlp liegt. habe das ganze noch mal aus und wieder eingebaut, um alles zu kontrollieren. dabei habe ich noch mal bilder mit kleinerer auflösung gemacht. vielleicht findet ja jemand den fehler. ich jedenfalls nicht -.-
ich denke, das auf den bildern alles gut zu erkennen ist.
als erstes ist noch zu sehen, wie sie sich im idle verhält. ich denke, die werte gehen noch in ordnung.


----------



## je87 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

die schrauben habe ich auch immer stück für stück über eck angezogen, bis es nicht mehr geht. der anpressdruck sollte also passen. der kühler bewegt sich auch kein stück.


----------



## elohim (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Ich weiß halt leider auch nicht wie gut der 'Heidi' ist, bzw ob der Lüfter stark genug ist... ??

Zwei Sachen die mir aufffallen:

deine Spannung ist höher als sie vermutlich sein müsste: Meine GTX 460 läuft bei 800MHz auf 1000 mV 

Ausserdem ist natürlich unten recht wenig Platz um Luft anzusaugen..
evtl könntest du versuchen, einen zusätzlichen Lüfter von vorne (Gehäusefront) auf die Graka blasen zu lassen??

Vielleicht mal den SLipstream vom Grand KArma Crossdraupacken und schauen was passieerrt.


----------



## Ossiracer (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Sieht des nur so aus oder is die Graka extrem gebogen?
Außerdem glaub ich dass du bissl viel WLP genommen hast.. mach mal nur n bisschen drauf, verstreichs mit ner alten Kreditkarte bis du die Beschriftung vom GF104 noch ganz leicht durchscheinen siehst und bau den Kühler nochmal drauf... und diesesmal nicht ganz so fest anziehen...

@elohim: 1037mV sind der NVidia-Standart für diese Karte. Deine wird höwa Undervoltet sein.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Täuscht das, oder steht der kühler bei den dvi buchsen an?
Fotos bitte ohne blitz und nütz die erlaubte breite von 900 pixeln aus damit man mehr erkennen kann

Werden wenigstens die heatpipes warm?


----------



## je87 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

@ elohim: also die anliegende spannug von 1037mV sind Standard. Ich habe auch noch kein Overvolting oder Overclocking betrieben. Sprich sie ist nie außerhlab ihrer Spezifikationen gelaufen und platz ist eigentlich genug für den lüfter. Das unterste blech ist auch weg, sodass von dort luft angesogen werden kann. In der front ist zudem ein 120mm lüfter montiert, der aktiv luft in das system befördert. Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen 80mm lüfter auf meine festplatte gestellt, um die spannungswandler der karte, die zwar schon alublocks zur kühlung haben, ich aber nicht weiß, ob das ausreicht noch zusätzlich mit luft zu umströmen.


 @ ossiracer: nein, ich gluabe nicht, das sie extrem gebogen ist. Das muss wohl vom aufnahmewinkel kommen. Habe noch ein akutelles bild gemacht. Da ist gut zu erkennen, das nichts gebogen ist.  


 @ vveisserrabe: nein, es stößt nichts an. Da habe ich ganz penibel drauf geachtet. Musste auch noch mehrfach was korrigieren. Kein kühlelement eckt irgendwo an. Da ist überall etwas luft. Deshalb sind die alublocks der mittleren ram-kühler auch etwas versetzt, da sie sonst mit den rausstehenden heatpipes an der gpu kollidiert wären.
ich kann die heatpipes leider nicht anfassen, da dort nirgends platz ist. nur an den äußeren spitzen. es ist aber alles kalt. dasselbe gilt für die ram-kühler. nur die spannungswandler werden warm.
das ist ja so kurios: die temps schießen hoch, aber die kühler bleiben kalt.
mit wärmeleitpaste bin ich auch eg. recht sparsam, da sie ja noch durch den anpressdruck verteilt wird. es ist auch nichts übergelaufen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Ganz blöde Frage läuft der Lüfter auch auf vollen Touren?


----------



## Bruce112 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

nimm die abstandsringe weg dann so mal den kühler  festbauen ,

wieviel hast du für den heidi bezahlt 

ansonsten den zürück schiken ,und den Icy Vision  Gelid Gpu kühler rev.2 nehmen


----------



## je87 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

hier sind noch mal zwei bilderupdates und ein weiterer screenshot, mit größeren dateien, falls eben die anderen zu klein sein sollten.

@hulkhardy: nein, das wird von der lüftersteuerung der grafikkarte wieder übernommen. er läuft also nicht immer mit 100%.
maximal werden es 80%, was dann ca. 1100U/min. entspricht.


----------



## Bruce112 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

kann es sein das du den lüfter falsch rum eingebaut hast ?

sprich richtung nach unten antadt den lamellen zu pusten


----------



## hwk (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Also irgenwo hier im Forum hat schon einmal wer den Heidi auf ne GTX460 gesetzt und er hatte auch die DVI Anschlüsse übereinander ... und musste definitiv ein Stück der Lamellen wegschneiden, damit das gepasst hat.... und die Karte ist definitiv verbogen.... das liegt denke ich nicht an der Aufnahme...


----------



## je87 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

@ bruce112: nein, nein, der lüfter bläßt schon in richtung lamellen.
                   15€ hat er mich gekostet (gebraucht)

so, ich habe mit dem afterburner noch die spannung reduziert und die lüftersteuerung angepasst. auch das macht die sache nicht kühler.
meine zimmertemperatur liegt bei 19,3°C - falls das wichtig ist 
auch werden diese hohen temperaturen bei offenem liegendem gehäuse erreicht. sprich, der lüfter kann optimal luft ansaugen und die heatpipes sind in der besten position (nach oben ausgerichet) ...


----------



## hwk (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*



je87 schrieb:


> @ bruce112: nein, nein, der lüfter bläßt schon in richtung lamellen.
> 
> so, ich habe mit dem afterburner noch die spannung reduziert und die lüftersteuerung angepasst. auch das macht die sache nicht kühler.
> meine zimmertemperatur liegt bei 19,3°C - falls das wichtig ist
> auch werden diese hohen temperaturen bei offenem liegendem gehäuse erreicht. sprich, der lüfter kann optimal luft ansaugen und die heatpipes sind in der besten position (nach oben ausgerichet) ...



Schau dir das bitte mal an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/116534-neuer-kuehler-fuer-gtx460-4.html#post2199769
Oder hast du den Kühler schon entsprechend bearbeitet? ... sieht man irgendwie net richtig man kanns nur erahnen^^, trotzdem bleib ich dabei
die Karte is garantiert durchgebogen...


----------



## je87 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

@hwk: das ist genau DER kühler von bose 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/116534-neuer-kuehler-fuer-gtx460-6.html

allerdings stießen die lamellen dann bie mir doch noch teilweise wo an. hab da dann penibel drauf geachtet. deshalb sind die mittleren kühlblöcke der ram-kühler auch etwas nach oben versetzt. sie würden sonst an die heatpipes auf der gpu stoßen

ja, kannst schon sein, das sie vorher etwas gebogen war, ist mir, bis zu dem ersten posting dazu gar nicht aufgefallen- warum auch immer... hatte nachdem ich alles noch mal zusammenbaute die schrauben in noch weniger drehungen angezogen, bevor ich mir die nächste vornahm. findest du, das die karte auf den bildern bei meinem posting #12 immer noch gebogen ist!? da doch auf keinen fall mehr!?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Wenn der kühler und die heatpipe spitzen kalt bleiben, aber die gpu so heiß wird muss irgend was die gpu vom kühlkörper isolieren, sei es ein spalt oder sonstwas
Mach mal ein flüssigmetall pad statt wärmeleitpaste dazwischen, vielleicht hilft das


----------



## Eckism (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Die Karte ist immernoch gebogen.
Steck den Lüfter versuchsweise auch mal ans Mainboard, und mach die Schrauben lockerer, halt schön fluffig fest und nicht bis Anschlag, und schön gleichmäßig!


----------



## hwk (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*



je87 schrieb:


> @hwk: das ist genau DER kühler von bose
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/116534-neuer-kuehler-fuer-gtx460-6.html
> 
> allerdings stießen die lamellen dann bie mir doch noch teilweise wo an. hab da dann penibel drauf geachtet. deshalb sind die mittleren kühlblöcke der ram-kühler auch etwas nach oben versetzt. sie würden sonst an die heatpipes auf der gpu stoßen
> ...


Also für mich is auf dem ersten Bild im Post #12 immernoch ne leichte "welle" in der karte ^^


----------



## elohim (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Wenn der kühler und die heatpipe spitzen kalt bleiben, aber die gpu so heiß wird muss irgend was die gpu vom kühlkörper isolieren, sei es ein spalt oder sonstwas
> Mach mal ein flüssigmetall pad statt wärmeleitpaste dazwischen, vielleicht hilft das



jo, vielleicht sind die heatpipes auch einfach defekt oder schlecht o.ä.

vor allem wenns beim bose genauso war. und was die biegung angeht, die sollte ja prinzipiell der kühlung nicht abträglich sein


----------



## Eckism (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*



elohim schrieb:


> jo, vielleicht sind die heatpipes auch einfach defekt oder schlecht o.ä.
> 
> vor allem wenns beim bose genauso war. und was die biegung angeht, die sollte ja prinzipiell der kühlung nicht abträglich sein



Wenn der Chip/Heatspreader auch leicht gebogen ist, liegt der Kühler nicht an, und kühlt nicht richtig...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Es sieht nachwievor so aus als das der Kühler immer noch auf dem DVI Port aufliegt. Auf dem Bild wo der Kühler unten ist, sieht es nicht wie bearbeitet aus sondern eher wie drauf gequetscht, obwohl die Bildquali nicht berauschend ist. Die Karte hat genau auf der Höhe der Befestigungsschrauben einen " Knick " ( zur DVI Seite ), weil wohl immer noch der Kühler aufliegt.


----------



## je87 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

so, hab jetzt den kühler abermals abmontiert, richtig wenig wlp verteilt  und die schrauben sehr sehr moderat angezogen. mit zwei fingern.
ergebnis:´siehe anhang

nene, glaubt mir, da liegt nirgends was auf. ich hab das selbst kontrolliert (und selbst wenn: erhöhen sich deshalb die temperaturen? ich dachte, das würde eher zu nem kurzschluss führen). wenn ich ein auge zukneife ist deutlich zu erkennen, das überall ein wenig luft ist. nicht viel, aber luft. vllt. 1mm. das ist natürlich nur schwer oder gar nicht auf den bildern zu erkennen. was die biegung der karte angeht, gab ich mich geschlagen bzw. überzeugt.^^  -> deshalb die oberen zeilen.

also die heatpipespitzen werden schon wärmer, ich kann nur leider nicht lange ranfassen, da ich aufgrund der schnell steigenden temperaturen den furmark ja nach sehr kurzer zeit wieder ausmachen muss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Wenn der Kühler nicht plan aufliegt auf der Fläche steigt die Temperatur rasant an und nicht pö a pö. Wenn du jetzt zb den Kühler demontierst, sieht man auf der gesamten " Die " Fläche denn Abdrücke vom Kühler?


----------



## Eckism (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*



je87 schrieb:


> so, hab jetzt den kühler abermals abmontiert, richtig wenig wlp verteilt  und die schrauben sehr sehr moderat angezogen. mit zwei fingern.
> ergebnis:´siehe anhang
> 
> nene, glaubt mir, da liegt nirgends was auf. ich hab das selbst kontrolliert (und selbst wenn: erhöhen sich deshalb die temperaturen? ich dachte, das würde eher zu nem kurzschluss führen). wenn ich ein auge zukneife ist deutlich zu erkennen, das überall ein wenig luft ist. nicht viel, aber luft. vllt. 1mm. das ist natürlich nur schwer oder gar nicht auf den bildern zu erkennen. was die biegung der karte angeht, gab ich mich geschlagen bzw. überzeugt.^^  -> deshalb die oberen zeilen.
> ...



Normalerweise werden die Heatpipe/-spitzen und Lamellen richtig Heiß, irgendwas stimmt da nicht, aber das weißt du selber.


----------



## Takei Naodar (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Das sieht mir so aus als wäre durch die Biegung der Karte Luft zwischen Kühler und Chip.......
Die Tempwerte sind dabei ein Typysches Indiz insbesondere der Verlauf der Temp-Kurve...

Lösungsvorschlag : Versuche die Karte mit ganz sanftem druck(!) zurückzubiegen und lass die gleichzeitig von einer zweiten Person helfen indem sie die Schrauben anzieht (aber nur immer Diagonal*) ...... mit etwas glück Hält die Diagonal-Verschraubung die Karte dann im Winkel ^^

*
1x3
4x2


----------



## mcmarky (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Vielleicht das gleiche Problem, wie mit dem MK-13 auf einer GTX 275.

"Die Pipes nehmen die Hitze über die Coldplate auf, allerdings verlieren sie durch den Knick massiv an Leistung, die Wärme wird nicht schnell genug abgegeben. Dadurch staut sich Hitze beim Übergang des IHS zur Coldplate an und der Teufelskreis beginnt. Im Endeffekt resultiert dies darin, dass die GPU überhitzt oder am thermischen Limit läuft und der MK-13 egal mit welcher Belüftung die Hitze nicht abtransportieren kann."


----------



## je87 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

@ mcmarky: also der letzte beitrag kommt mir irgendwie am logischsten vor, wobei: der rasante anstieg passiert sowohl bei liegendem und stehendem tower. müsste wegen der heatpipes und deren funktionsweise dann nicht ein unterschied vorhanden sein? bzw. es bei einer der positionen funktionieren.
bei liegendem tower zeigen die heatpipes ja nach oben, was ja optimal sein sollte, oder nicht!?

@ Takei Naodar: es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn bei allen drei oder vier montageversuchen ich jedes mal luft zwischen kühler und headspreader hätte. vor allem bei der variablen menge an wlp und variablem anpressdruck. von bombenfest bis "handwarm" und ich bin wahrlich kein bodybuilder 
und bei cpus habe ich schon x-mal solche operationen aller möglichen sockel, befestigungssysteme etc. durchgeführt. da gabs nie probleme. nur bei ner graka ists das erste mal.
deinen lösungsvorsclag verstehe ich nicht so ganz^^
"etwas glück Hält die Diagonal-Verschraubung die Karte dann im Winkel" hä? welcher winkel?^^
und verschrauben tue ich immer diagonal. immer so ca. ne viertel bis halbe umdrehung pro schraube.
mit dem biegen habe ich so meine bedenken...das kann ja ganz schnell daneben gehen und dann bin ich komplett ohne bild...
so dramatisch war die biegung doch gar nicht. mir fiels ja erst gar nicht auf und finde, das die eg. immer noch grade ist.^^ dabei trage ich schon eine neue brille 

@ Eckism :die heatpipes werden ja wärmer, zum heiß werden wird die zeit einfach nicht reichen,denke ich mal. sind ja nur wenige sekunden, bevor ich sicherheitshalber abbreche.

@ Dr Bakterius: also abdrücke und verteilte, überall dran pappende paste ist an headspreader und kühler zu sehen. wenns hilft, bau ich die karte noch mal aus, bau das teil noch mal auseinander und schick dir ein bild. wenn du meinst, da was erkennen zu können. ich jedenfalls nicht. außer, das überall paste ist.


----------



## bose (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Ja, das war mein Kühler 
Bei mir hat sich die Karte durchgebogen, als ich die Schrauben komplett angezogen habe.
Sieht man auch bei dir auf den Fotos.

Dass die WLP überall den gleichen Abdruck hat kann gut sein, weil nach fest kommt ab, oder in dem Fall die biegung ^^
Ich bezweifel aber, dass dadurch sich die DIE biegt, bzw. der Heatspreader.
Temps habe ich glaub in den einem Thread gepostet oder? Hab gerade kein Lust zu suchen ^^
Weichen die so stark von deinen ab?
In Spielen hatte ich keine Probleme mit den Temperaturen und der Lüfter lief auch nur mit 40%, da war also noch dick Luft nach oben.

Ich würde die Kühler von den SpWas abmachen, weil ich die vermutung habe, dass dadurch ein Hitzestau entstand und die Karte deswegen so Probleme macht.
Also meine Karte, vielleicht wird deine Karte auch wärmer


----------



## je87 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

ach neee, der bose 
wie hast du dich denn hierher verlaufen? 

so,  wen es interessieren sollte:

hab wieder den alten lauten standardkühler montiert.
ich denke mal, das irgend etwas mit dem heidi nicht stimmt. anders kann ich mir die querelen nicht erklären.
werd mir wohl oder übel eine andere karte zulegen müssen.
der krach ist einfach unerträglich.
hat jemand interesse an einem alpenföhn heidi und einer unübertakteten palit gtx460?^^ suche dafür jetzt eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 OC oder MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC 

mit dem standardkühler schaut das ganze dann wieder so aus:  		

in diesem sinne und vielen dank an alle, die versucht haben mir bei dem problem zu helfen!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Wieder ne 460? Kauf dir doch was stärkeres bei den momentanen preisen^^


----------



## je87 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

naja, ich würde wohl schon ne stärkere kaufen. allerdings muss sie eben wirklich leise sein und preiswert. schließlich ist die karte noch nicht wirklich alt und als student ist man jetzt auch nicht gerade so vermögend 
zudem zock ich nur in 1680x1050
und ein interessantes update: ekl schickt mir nen neuen heidi und legt ne tube schneekanone oben drauf! das nenn ich mal service! 
bin mal gespannt, ob der aktuelle heidi wirklich kaputt ist. das ich 2x defekte ware erhalte ist ja wohl sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Bin gespannt, aber der service ist echt spitze  daumen hoch an ekl


----------



## je87 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

so, heute kam der neue heidi an. da ich freitags keine uni hab, hab ich  mich natürlich gleich ans werk gemacht. ergebnis: das gleiche spiel wie  schon bei dem alten kühler. nun bin ich echt absolut verwirrt.
somit gehe ich davon aus, das beide kühler wohl in ordnung sind. ob die  temperaturen vllt. falsch ausgelesen werden!? immerhin komme ich mit  allen drei kühlern (standard und 2x heidi) auf dieselben  maximaltemperaturen.
was auch interessant ist: undervolting hat auch keinen einfluss. aktuell  bin ich bei 962mv.  der furmark läuft bei denselben temps. kann das  sein!? da stimmt doch was nicht. bin mal gespannt bei wie wenig volt die  karte aussteigt.


----------



## elohim (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

wie schon erwähnt, meine Läuft auf 800MHz mit 1,0V das ist also normal.

Tja dann scheint die Heidi wohl einfach nicht stark genug zu sein?


----------



## je87 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

hm, naja, also wenn man sich den mickrigen standardalukühlblock mit 70mm lüfer anguckt, kann es nicht sein, das der heidi zu schwach sein sollte.

furmark läuft jetzt seit 350sec bei 912mV und den üblichen hohen 99°C. also gleiche temperatur bei sehr viel weniger spannung als normal (1037mV). find ich sehr, sehr komisch....


----------



## Takei Naodar (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Drosselt die Karte? wenn ja sitzt der Heatspreader nicht mehr richtig auf und du hast nur noch schrott..... Wenn nicht ist nur der Temp sensor im A....


----------



## IceMaster88 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Evtl ist ja auch der Tempsensor defekt?? Weil das die Karte "so heiß" wird, der Kühler aber kalt bleibt ist ja schon etwas komisch...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Stell mal alles wieder auf standard und lass einen grafik benchmark laufen, dann vergleich das ergebnis, wenn andere mit der karte gleich viele punkte haben drosselt sie nicht und es ist lediglich der temp sensor im arsch
Immerhin hast jetzt einen gratis heidi bekommen den du verkaufen kannst, oder du stellst ihn auf den schreibtisch, sieht auch gut aus


----------



## darkycold (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Selbes spiel hatte ich mit einer 4870 und der Heidi.
Im offenen Aufbau wars wirklich gut. Hat super gekühlt. Aber sobald es ins Gehäuse ging.... nur noch bescheiden.

Ich hab auch ne zweite bekommen. Selbes spiel. Habs dann aufgegeben und ne andere Graka gekauft..


----------



## je87 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

tja, ist schon alles sehr enttäuschend. da möchte man seine karte ruhig stellen und hat nur ärger. naja, der eine heidi ist schon so gut wie verkauft und für den rest gibts auch schon interessenten. will noch wer mit einsteigen?^^
manche stört die lautstärke vllt. nicht. ich hab den tower aber eben direkt neben meinem kopf und dad nervt...
immerhin ist nichts kaputt gegangen. das hätte mir noch gefehlt. da das hier mein einziger rechner ist und alle möglichen ersatzteile zu hause liegen, stünde ich sonst ganz schön auf dem schlauch 
war eben mal eine neue erfahrung.

ich schwenke jetzt auch die weiße fahne. lasse den einen heidi noch drauf, bis ich die sachen verkauft habe. entweder so wie es ist, also montiert oder einzeln. mal gucken.


----------



## IceMaster88 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Holst dir halt ne Gigabyte GTX460.
Hab die auch, ist im idle und unter Last extrem leise


----------



## PIXI (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

hi,

denke ich weiß woran es bei dir gelegen hat...
der abstand zwischen lüfter und des bodenblechs vom gehäuse ist einfach zu gering, somit 
kann der lüfter nicht genug luft schaufeln.

kannst du ganz einfach selbst ausprobieren in dem du den 120mm lüfter im betrieb immer nächer 
zum boden/wand bewegst und mit der anderen hand mal den luftstrom fühlst.

gruß PIX


----------



## Happyplace4190 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

wozu denn überhaupt furmark .. völlig unrealistisch für den alltag .. welches spiel lastet die graka dauerhaft zu 100 % aus ?


----------



## je87 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

@ pixi: also vom bodenblech bis zum anfang des lüfters sind locker 4,5cm platz. die unterste slotblende habe ich auch entfernt, damit von dort frische luft angesaugt werden kann.

@happyplace5190: warum furmark? weil ich mir denke, das man damit die karte intensiv testet, gleichzeitig auf dem desktop auch die temperaturen im auge behalten kann und die ganze testerei damit viel schneller geht, als jedes mal ein spiel zu starten. bei den ladezeiten mit den ganzen videos, die sich größtenteils auch nicht abbrechen lassen.


----------



## PIXI (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

^^genau das meine ich ja.... ist zwar nicht so eng wie ich dachte aber schon vollkommen ausreichend
um keinen sauberen luftstrom hinzubekommen.

das mit der slotblende, bei dem was ich meine hat die offene slotblende keine auswirkungen...


gruß PIX


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Schon mal gesehen wie viel abstand bei tripple sli mit referenz lüftern ist?


----------



## PIXI (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

^^kann man schlecht mit radialen lüftern vergleichen...

edit: möchte mich jetzt nicht festbeißen an meiner vermutung und einfach nur helfen den
       grund für die temps herrauszufinden.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Hast du schon benchmarks verglichen? Ich vermute immer noch einen auslesefehler/defekten tempfühler

@pixi: solange

```
(pi/4)*(D^2-d^2) < (lüfterbreite*höhe freiraum*anzahl freier seiten)
```
Kann man das vernachlässigen, überschlagsmäßig ist das bei einem durchschnitts 120er lüfter mit 30mm motor bei 4cm abstand und 3 seiten frei


----------



## je87 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

hey, also es ist ja aller ehren wert, das ihr mir nach wie vor zu helfen versucht.
so langsam glaube ich allerdings, das die karte einen weg hat. sie durchbricht jetzt schon die 100 grad, ohne das ich irgendwas geändert habe. das führt dann z.b. bei anno1404 schon zu neustarts.
das geht innerhalb von sekunden.
werd sie wohl nur noch für 2d nutzen und mir nach weihnachten im januar ne gtx560 oder so holen.
war mir eine lehre. ich bau an grakas nichts mehr um^^
170€ in den sand gesetzt. große klasse!

sie war schon mit dem standardkühler sehr warm. mehr als 10 grad wärmer als die meines vaters.
haben uns die karten zusammen gekauft. naja, irgendwer muss ja immer ein "montagsprodukt" erwischen

und das nicht genug platz für den lüfter ist, glaube ich echt nicht. da ist doch wohl massig platz.


----------



## whomohr (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Heidi auf GTX 460 90°C nach 30sec FurMark*

Habe die gtx 460 als heidi extreme edition von edelgrafikkarten.de, die sind zwar mittlerweile pleite, aber verbaut ist auch der ekl, und eine gtx 460 palit/gainward design.
Ich kann dir garantieren, dass ein stück der passiv- lamellen herausgesägt werden muss, um sie richtig montieren zu können. und ich meine nicht die pipes, die gerne an die passivblöcke anstoßen.
sondern richtung slotblende wurde etwas herausgesägt, bei mir stimmen die temps...


----------

